# La Pavoni Euro Piccolino - ebay purchase rusty ding on base plate need closest colour



## TK-421 (Nov 30, 2013)

Hello All,

First poster here!

I just purchased a second hand La Pavoni EP and noticed that it has had a knock on the base of the machine which has caused a ding. This has chipped the paint and there is a small bit of surface rust and bubbling paint about the size of a penny coin. I'm looking around for some touch up paint to use that would be a pretty close match to the black EP metallic black.

Its a funny colour, seems darker than charcoal but lighter than black. Does anyone know what colour would be most appropriate to use?

On a side note, I think I got the thing quite cheap (£160) and it does need a good clean-up as it is in a bit if a dirty state, (it is a post millennium model). But on the whole I'm quite pleased with it. I'll spend some time with it and learn its inner workings at the same time.

I would have loved to have bought a new one or a mint professional model on ebay but I wanted to splash on a grinder instead of paying tons of £££ on both the machine and grinder. In the end I did buy a chrome Eureka Mignon Mk 2, so loads of my budget went on that.

All the best

Ed


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi and welcome , spending money on a grinder is always worth while , and the mignion is a kitchen friendly capable little thing, one of the forum member here has run it for a short time with a L1 lever , so it should do you do proud.

Can't help you with the paint apologies . There is a dude on here , a master of all levers , called coffee chap , would be a good source of info on getting it up to scratch and may have bits and pieces to sell In terms of spare parts.

He will surface at some point today no doubt and post .

Enjoy the forum , and enjoy getting the lever up to scratch and the coffee you get from it ....


----------



## TK-421 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. I've been in touch with a guy on the interweb from the uk who shotblasts and repaints the bases. He said he could only take the whole thing back to bare metal and powder coat. Bit OTT for my needs.

I thought to hell with it and bought a bmw black metallic touch up pen and a pen sized kurust thing. I'll take the chip back to metal, kurust it then pen over the top. I'm not confident it will match but short of getting a whole new base (with all the faffing around) I cant find any exact match.

make do and mend, I've done enough spend


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Well you could always take it to one of the car parts places that colour match touch up paints


----------



## TK-421 (Nov 30, 2013)

yeah but it's the expense. By the time they get the paint in the gun its going to be at least 30 quid (probably more). I would want to put that towards a new chrome base.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

TK-421 said:


> yeah but it's the expense. By the time they get the paint in the gun its going to be at least 30 quid (probably more). I would want to put that towards a new chrome base.


Shouldn't be anywhere near that even Halfords will offer a colour matched touch up paint service, in the same package as their normal ones, a local car paint supplier's used to offer them for around £15, it's not like having it sprayed.


----------



## TK-421 (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks, I'll look into that


----------

